# Wild Camping Phnom Penh



## max123 (May 9, 2005)

Came across this couple from Portugal wild camping outside the Kings Palace in Phnom Penh a couple of weeks ago. It was so noisy he had his generator going and you couldn't hear it. He told us that it had taken a lot of guts and even more diesel to get there. Didn't ask his final destination but presume he would carry on to Australia.
Steve


----------

